# If only he could solve cubes....



## 4Chan (Jan 8, 2010)

Usually, I don't post stupid random videos.
But after watching this I was all like. o_o?

This guy does some cool stuff, I felt like sharing it.


----------



## Muesli (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm pretty sure he can. He seems to know notation and stuff and I'm positive he wouldn't have left cubing out of his repetoire.


----------



## 4Chan (Jan 8, 2010)

I was most impressed by how he puts on his pants whilst his jacket is in the air.

I need to learn to do that. :d


----------



## shoot1510 (Jan 8, 2010)

Damn, he's made his own talents. 

Look at 2:38, HE CAN WALK ON WATER!!!

Imagine if he solve the rubik cube with tricks. 

1. Solve the rubik's cube while doing a back flip.
2. Throw all the 3x3x3 pieces in the air and fix it while he jumping in the air.
3. Solve the rubik's cube thrown up in the air and solve it using 1 finger.
4. RUBIK'S BALANCE BEAN. (Balance himself upsidedown using the rubik cube.)
5. Solve the rubik's cube by kick the cube and hit the wall, but each turn will be made by the wall while he kicks the cube some times.


----------



## Caedus (Jan 8, 2010)

That's called "single guy with too much free time".
Still, that's so TOTALLY AWESOME!


----------



## Muesli (Jan 8, 2010)

his youtube channel is azoazotube.


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 8, 2010)

Backflip while holding a chair!


----------



## Edward (Jan 8, 2010)

I posted this a while ago.
This guy is epic at free running. SUB NOW.


----------



## Forte (Jan 8, 2010)

Cigar box and treadmill somersaults were the coolest

oh, and jumping off stuff


----------



## 4Chan (Jan 8, 2010)

.
Oh my.

Now, if only he could solve fast.


----------



## Davepencilguin (Jan 8, 2010)

I lol'd at the rolling on the treadmill.


----------



## dannyz0r (Jan 8, 2010)

He stepped on water!


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 8, 2010)

I have a video like that called "Ninja man!", but I don't know how to put it in the post


----------



## michaellahti (Jan 8, 2010)

I bet he has bad knees. haha


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 8, 2010)

Lol, he is a very talented man. At the start I thought he was only a freerunning/parkour master, then he did all this other stuff.


----------

